# iTunes & BPM analysis



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

Why isn't the bpm a part of tags? I just downloaded beaTunes, and it says 2 days to analyze my music library! It sucks up 75-80% of the CPU. Is there another way to analyze this, or add the data to the library? Or is this about the best way? I am not about to tap tap tap my way through all my songs!

I want to create playlists for my runs.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe try DeKstasy. It has automatic beat-finding, and it's totally free. I've never tried it but I think I will. Having the BPM for my songs could be pretty handy.

Two other programs that look good are Tangerine (which is apparently really fast) and DJ-1800.

Edit: Wow, Tangerine is really fast. By the time I had read the "Importing Library" pop-up and clicked OK, it had already analyzed over 10 of my songs.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

How big is your Library? Tangerine says about 35 more minutes to do about 2500 songs.

Edit: Sorry to keep on about this, but Tangerine is really great. I can't get enough of this. It's analyzing the music really quickly, and from the songs I've checked, it's very accurate. It also allows you to quickly and easily half or double a BPM it gives.

Definitely try Tangerine.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a neat little widget that lets you measure the bpm of what's playing just by tapping the mouse button in time with the tune. Pretty cool.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

irontree said:


> I have a neat little widget that lets you measure the bpm of what's playing just by tapping the mouse button in time with the tune. Pretty cool.


.... but do you want to do that for your entire library?


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

Trose said:


> How big is your Library? Tangerine says about 35 more minutes to do about 2500 songs.
> 
> Edit: Sorry to keep on about this, but Tangerine is really great. I can't get enough of this. It's analyzing the music really quickly, and from the songs I've checked, it's very accurate. It also allows you to quickly and easily half or double a BPM it gives.
> 
> Definitely try Tangerine.


I tried their beta, which died a day or two later. Maybe I'll give it another try. 

After letting beaTunes chug away all night, I had to log out, then restart when logging out didn't help. The computer was frazzled from all that analyzing! I still have over 2,500 songs to check, according to its estimate.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just trying Tangerine. Has been going for about 10 minutes and has analyzed 105 songs already. This is on a iMac G5.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Just trying Tangerine. Has been going for about 10 minutes and has analyzed 105 songs already. This is on a iMac G5.




agreed, i did 45 gigs in 22 mins flat


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

mazirion said:


> .... but do you want to do that for your entire library?


No of course not lol! I just thought it was neat so I decided to share the info.
I'm curious, what does this Tangerine program do? I know it measures BPM but what does it do? Add that info to the ID3 tags?


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

yep, it analyses it, and then you can export the BPM info into iTunes where it fills it in for you. It can also make smart playlists based on BPM and also something they call "beat intensity". Best thing to do is check it out...

BTW I got that widget too, and it does come in handy!


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

irontree said:


> No of course not lol! I just thought it was neat so I decided to share the info.
> I'm curious, what does this Tangerine program do? I know it measures BPM but what does it do? Add that info to the ID3 tags?


Tangerine also has a little beat doohickey to count the beats of songs you pick up from the iTS.

tappa tappa tappa...


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

OK - so I tried it again but it picked all the songs that had already been done by beaTunes. I liked the custom playlists, so I decided to wing it and buy it.

Started it analyzing, then headed out for a run. It was done by the time I came back. I then exported all to iTunes. Wow - beaTunes (Java) would take over two days and force me to reboot after each session with it. Tangerine did it all in about an hour - no reboots needed.

Would be nice though to be able to make your own templates for the custom playlists, but it looks good so far.

I like it.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Idaknow... there is something screwy about this program. It says that Yesterday by The Beatles is 179bpm???? I'm pretty sure this isn't the jungle remix either lol


----------

